# My new cooler



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Check it out....

ORCA 75qt.....100% made in the USA with a LIFETIME warranty not 5 years like the Yeti. Same roto molded construction great features and cost less size for size...If interested I can point you in the right direction for great deal on them....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.......


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Never mind


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice Mike.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike, I would like some help on a location. 
Thank you.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

PM me too


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

in the market for a new cooler wouldn't mind a heads upon a deal if you have a sec to pm.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here, love..Made in usa!!!!


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

If you can PM me on the location I would appreciate that as well. I feel like yeti is going downhill. Lots of my buddies have warping issues with them. A bit overrated I think.


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been looking at coolers for a while and was referred to this company buy a friend that shoots for Passing It On Outdoors. These coolers are American made and have a lifetime warranty , that's what sold me. Some coolers like a Yeti only have a 5 year warranty. I got the 75qt and it fits right in my rod basket, many other brands won't ..


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

PM me please!


----------



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

I am looking a good cooler at deal prices,can you pm me.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Please PM me as well.
Thanks!


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Id also like to know..thanks !!


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Like to know also, Mike.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think everyone has received info. If not just PM me..


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Check it out....
> 
> ORCA 75qt.....100% made in the USA with a LIFETIME warranty not 5 years like the Yeti. Same roto molded construction great features and cost less size for size...If interested I can point you in the right direction for great deal on them....


I'm interested, please pm me a well, 

Thanks!


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

my dad is a distuibutor of pelican coolers, we kept ice last summer for a week with hardly any melting


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm making plans for a trip to Mikes if anyone is interested in one. That will save ya on shipping ,if anyone is interested just pm me or Mike .I'm looking sometime in a week or so or after he's back from vacation


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you PM me also please?


----------



## LTB (Nov 14, 2012)

PM me too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Many have asked about these. Gonna get this done in the next week or so. Hit me up if ya want in on a great cooler and deal.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

send me some info if you don't mind Mike.
thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Loki said:


> send me some info if you don't mind Mike.
> thanks


done...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Pm me also with the info if you would Mike

Thanks
Ron


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Those are pretty nice lookin'


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Please PM me info on coolers.Thank's Mike.


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

I sent you a pm but your box must be full


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Please Sir, if you have a moment...
TjB


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

kayak456 said:


> my dad is a distuibutor of pelican coolers, we kept ice last summer for a week with hardly any melting


That's the one I've had my eye on. Have several other pelican cases and they are built to last.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Pm me also with the info if you would, Mike.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Big Bad Parrot (Dec 1, 2005)

Please send me a PM too Mike.

Thanks.

Joe


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

The coolers have a voucher for a buy one get one free Arctic Ice, mine came the other day. They seem to be a good deal, took 36hrs to freeze solid and they should really help keep ice for a long time ..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Y'all need to clear some PM space


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Interested in info


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeti knock off. Besides the warranty there the same cooler, same price too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Really? Do you own one? If not then your clueless.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just because you got a deal on one does not mean they are the cats ass. Like I said they are a copycat Yeti.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh boy, would you just look at this???opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

map120277 said:


> Just because you got a deal on one does not mean they are the cats ass. Like I said they are a copycat Yeti.


And where's your evidence? I think somebody might just be a little but sore they dropped a load of cash on yetis then found out about these


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

i dont know about orca but pelicans are better than yetis, but a pelican


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> And where's your evidence? I think somebody might just be a little but sore they dropped a load of cash on yetis then found out about these


They are the exact same price.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Really? Do you own one? If not then your clueless.


I don't own one or a yeti so I'm as clueless as can be. I am in the market for a high end cooler though. So clue me in on what makes the orca better than the yeti? I do not want to shell out that kind of money and have buyer's remorse.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't forget to look at craigslist.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

map120277 said:


> They are the exact same price.


Sorry but they're not ..I got a 75 qt Orca shipped to my door for less than a yeti of the same size..when I say less I'm talking over $75.00 less....As for Pelican, I didn't see a 75 qt,only 65..and it was only 20 dollars cheaper and didn't look too sturdy..


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

These are no Yeti copy,their are 3 big differences .. American Made, Lifetime Warranty and Better Pricing.. I looked for months at coolers..Canyon, Grizzly, Pelican, Yeti, and Orca.. I was really wanting a Canyon, I looked at a friends and it was very well made and was the color I wanted ( Orange )..Tried to contact them a few times and never got a reply..Another buddy turned me on to Orca and as far as I'm concerned their isn't a better made cooler on the market and they are willing to put the best warranty on it to back it up, not a 5 year like Yeti , a Lifetime !! Even if it was the same price as a Yeti, the warranty still makes it worth the price ...

If anyone wants info on them feel free to send me a PM and I'll get back to ya as quick as I can


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

That cooler is EXPENSIVE!!! 

Check out the light feature on it.. Sick.

http://www.orcacoolers.com/light-up-cooler.cfm


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

me too mike..u got my Attention


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

ReelKingin said:


> me too mike..u got my Attention


I was going to send you a PM with details but your box is full


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought I'd throw out some props for this cooler..First off, it's made in the USA...BIG PLUS. Second, this thing does stay cold. I have a 75qt..put 2 20lbs of ice and some food last Friday. Took out remaining food Sunday with maybe an inch of water in the bottom and lots of ice. Come Tuesday it STILL had a good amount of ice in it. My lazy ass decides to empty it today and although the ice was all melted, the water was still quite cold. Let me add this cooler has been in the bed of my truck all week. I am impressed. Thanks for the heads up and great deal !


----------



## gomlin (Sep 17, 2013)

Please pm me info on this cooler purchase as well. Thanks


----------

